
Christopher Wolfram is showing a coding of his work on Oscar-nominated “Arrival” - damianwolf
https://www.liveedu.tv/christopherwolfram/videos/LAAJL-the-code-behind-arrival-the-movie/
======
iask
That was wicked cool. It's the first time I saw Mathematica in use...really
cool.

